# Milan: pronti 350 mln per il mercato e per Pochettino.



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 280 milioni di euro da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Ehhhhh vabbe!!! Magari!


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 280 milioni di euro da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Se ci qualifichiamo in Champions ci credo, l'ho scritto tante volte, perché è proprio logico che dovremmo investire 250 o 300 milioni per costruire una rosa che in coppa sia competitiva e non arrivi esima per il doppio impegno in campionato.

Come minimo servono 5 titolari più 5 riserve, 10 giocatori in tutto, quindi 300 milioni più o meno di budget. Ma forse è pure una stima bassa.

Ogni scenario diverso significa andare in Champions a fare figuracce.


----------



## Igor91 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ci qualifichiamo in Champions ci credo, l'ho scritto tante volte, perché è proprio logico che dovremmo investire 250 o 300 milioni per costruire una rosa che in coppa sia competitiva e non arrivi esima per il doppio impegno in campionato.
> 
> Come minimo servono 5 titolari più 5 riserve, 10 giocatori in tutto, quindi 300 milioni più o meno di budget. Ma forse è pure una stima bassa.
> 
> Ogni scenario diverso significa andare in Champions a fare figuracce.



Addirittura compreresti 10 giocatori nuovi?? 
No... sono sincero, io punterei su meno elementi ma di qualità. I nomi non li faccio, ma ce ne sono una marea..

Per esempio, prendi Delle Alli dal tottenam ti parte metà Budget


----------



## Aron (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 280 milioni di euro da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



eeeh magari


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Addirittura compreresti 10 giocatori nuovi??
> No... sono sincero, io punterei su meno elementi ma di qualità. I nomi non li faccio, ma ce ne sono una marea..
> 
> Per esempio, prendi Delle Alli dal tottenam ti parte metà Budget



Più o meno si.
Almeno 5 titolari più 3-5 riserve a seconda del budget. 

280 milioni bastano appena per fare un attacco presentabile in Champions League. 
A meno che non intendiamo presentabili gente come Suso Borini e Castillejo...

Dele Alli è fuori budget. Dovremmo muoverci su nomi fuori dai radar dei top club, come Piatek e Paqueta, non sarebbe facile.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 280 milioni di euro da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Seee, ciao. 
Non ci credo manco morto. Già non si sa se riscattiamo Baka in caso non andassimo in CL, figurarsi un mercato da 280 milioni. 
L'unica possibilità di spendere quelle cifre è vendere Donnarumma a 70, Suso a 40, Romagnoli ad almeno 70 e forse non basterebbero.
Insomma, vendiamo per comprare, ma bisognerebbe stare attenti a vendere quelli non fondamentali
Poi su Pochettino non saprei... ma sempre meglio di Gattuso


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 280 milioni di euro da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Ma magari!

Certo, con 280 milioni non vai a prendere molti fenomeni.

Ma 3/4 grandissimi giocatori assolutamente si! Saremmo apposto.

Non capisco però, se intendano in caso di qualificazione alla CL o a prescindere.


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 280 milioni di euro da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



A parte che è una balla colossale ma una società che ha a disposizione 280 mln si affida a pochettino? con tutto il rispetto per pochettino ma con quelle cifre ti puoi permettere anche guardiola allora


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Aprile 2019)

ci credo tranquillamente a quella cifra, magari comprese le cessioni. sono cambiate le condizioni politiche e geopolitiche, l'italia è di nuovo il centro del mondo, fair play o non fair play. sarebbe un discorso troppo lungo... ma segnatevi questa: il mercato estivo 2018 /2019 sarà il più ricco dai tempi degli anni 80 e 90, quando l'italia dominava. spenderanno tutti. juve ovviamente, ma anche inter, roma, napoli e perfino il parma. non so il torino, la sampdoria dipende dal cambio di proprietà. fidatevi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

innanzitutto slegherei la presenza champions dallaspesa dell'anno prossimo. la spesa forte ci deve essere soprattutto se non ti qualifichi. almeno una grande squadrase non si qualifica spende tanto per essere sicura per l'anno dopo.

poi bisogna vedere se negli ipotetici 280 sono compresi anche le cessioni.

se fossero escluse, secondo me fai belle robe anche con qualcosa di meno... cacciare così tanto in una sessione non ha molto senso.
meglio una crescita più graduale e mantenere qualche extra per combattere lo strapotere politico dei ladri


----------



## Igor91 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Più o meno si.
> Almeno 5 titolari più 3-5 riserve a seconda del budget.
> 
> 280 milioni bastano appena per fare un attacco presentabile in Champions League.
> ...



Io i nostri li lascerei come riserve... Suso, Casti, Chala e Kessie possono starci in rosa. 
Venderei di sicuro Borini, Biglia, RR e tutti gli scarti di centrocampo.
Chi prenderei? Sicuramente riscatterei Baka, poi prenderei 2 cc come Savic e Barella, che può fare sia il vertice basso che la mezz'ala.
Prenderei Everton e Chiesa sugli esterni e una buona seconda punta come Moise Kean.. 
Ultimo, ma non ultimo, un grande terzino sinistro.

Penso che gia ci siamo con i soldi: 100 a centrocampo, 120 per quei 2 in attacco ... 

Se andiamo a vedere


----------



## Casnop (7 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Io i nostri li lascerei come riserve... Suso, Casti, Chala e Kessie possono starci in rosa.
> Venderei di sicuro Borini, Biglia, RR e tutti gli scarti di centrocampo.
> Chi prenderei? Sicuramente riscatterei Baka, poi prenderei 2 cc come Savic e Barella, che può fare sia il vertice basso che la mezz'ala.
> Prenderei Everton e Chiesa sugli esterni e una buona seconda punta come Moise Kean..
> ...



1 difensore centrale
1 terzino sinistro
1 regista
2 grandi attaccanti laterali

Questi sono i titolari che mancano.

Poi mancano le riserve.
1 centrocampista (almeno) più il riscatto di Bakayoko.
2 attaccanti esterni/seconde punte

Poi dipende dalle cessioni e da situazioni concrete tipo Caldara o Cutrone.

Per me servono 8 giocatori come minimo.
Degli attaccanti oggi in rosa a livello Champions è presentabile solo Piatek comunque, ma anche lui con Pochettino sarebbe in discussione (Kane è giocatore che oltre a segnare un goal a partita fa il gioco di un trequartista a livello tecnico). Tutti gli altri sono da cedere senza pensarci, ma penso che Pochettino li taglierebbe dopo due allenamenti estivi.


----------



## Heaven (7 Aprile 2019)

Non dico che credo totalmente a queste cifre, ma sono sicuro che se arriviamo in Champions solo il Real farà un mercato migliore del nostro in Europa. Se arriviamo in Champions però, che ormai sta diventando una piccolissima speranza


----------



## Casnop (7 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> innanzitutto slegherei la presenza champions dallaspesa dell'anno prossimo. la spesa forte ci deve essere soprattutto se non ti qualifichi. almeno una grande squadrase non si qualifica spende tanto per essere sicura per l'anno dopo.
> 
> poi bisogna vedere se negli ipotetici 280 sono compresi anche le cessioni.
> 
> ...


Il transfer war chest è proprio il paniere legato alla compravendita dei giocatori, comprensivo dei ricavi da cessioni, e correlate plusvalenze. Il senso, poi, del dialogo che Gazidis sta tenendo con i funzionari Uefa è appunto quello di garantire una libertà di investimento nei prossimi esercizi finalizzata alla crescita stimata dei ricavi per conseguire un break even, che il club chiede che sia differito oltre il 2021, e ciò anche nella ipotesi, che sarà stata formulata, di mancanza dei proventi derivanti dalla partecipazione alla prossima Champions League. Qualunque piano industriale e di investimenti si basa su worst case scenarios, ovvero sugli effetti sul bilancio derivanti da eventi futuri ragionevolmente meno favorevoli nel contesto dato, secondo un ponderato calcolo delle probabilità. Vedremo se e cosa uscirà da questi negoziati con la Uefa.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## overlord (7 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ci qualifichiamo in Champions ci credo, l'ho scritto tante volte, perché è proprio logico che dovremmo investire 250 o 300 milioni per costruire una rosa che in coppa sia competitiva e non arrivi esima per il doppio impegno in campionato.
> 
> Come minimo servono 5 titolari più 5 riserve, 10 giocatori in tutto, quindi 300 milioni più o meno di budget. Ma forse è pure una stima bassa.
> 
> Ogni scenario diverso significa andare in Champions a fare figuracce.



Concordo.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> A parte che è una balla colossale ma una società che ha a disposizione 280 mln si affida a pochettino? con tutto il rispetto per pochettino ma con quelle cifre ti puoi permettere anche guardiola allora



Con Guardiola 280 milioni bastano a malapena per i terzini.


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

> Si, ma come la spieghiamo alla Uefa?
> Il FPF ci taglierà le gambe se spendiamo di nuovo senza vendere.


 [MENTION=3314]elpacoderoma[/MENTION]

a parte che per me il FPF è una buffonata
a parte che elliott quando la uefa vedrà i conti 2019 avrà già venduto o quasi

se con la CL spendi 250, senza spendi 200... non zero. 

il milan è una miniera d'oro dai basta riportarlo un po' su poi i ricavi arrivano. gente giovane sono investimenti, non spese.
ti finanzi con le cessioni... per dire musacchio 29 anni lo devi cedere. cutrone anche. donnarumma se qualcuno offre il giusto pure. per me c'è margine


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Io tutti questi soldi non li metterei mai nelle mani di Pochettino.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3314]elpacoderoma[/MENTION]
> 
> a parte che per me il FPF è una buffonata
> a parte che elliott quando la uefa vedrà i conti 2019 avrà già venduto o quasi
> ...



Con la nuova Champions dal 2021 saremo qualificati a prescindere, dunque l'aumento dei ricavi è una certezza al di là dei risultati in questi tre anni.
Però in caso di EL penso che ci sarebbe meno elasticità, più che altro per ragioni politiche della UEFA.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3314]elpacoderoma[/MENTION]
> 
> a parte che per me il FPF è una buffonata
> a parte che elliott quando la uefa vedrà i conti 2019 avrà già venduto o quasi
> ...



Quoto, come Galliani insegna spendi più non investendo con anni e anni di parametri zero riempendoci di pippe strapagate, piuttosto che investendo pesantemente garantendoci un posto fisso in Champions League.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con la nuova Champions dal 2021 saremo qualificati a prescindere, dunque l'aumento dei ricavi è una certezza al di là dei risultati in questi tre anni.
> Però in caso di EL penso che ci sarebbe meno elasticità, più che altro per ragioni politiche della UEFA.



se questi hanno fretta di monetizzare, preferiscono andarci prima in CL. appunto per il fatto che ci sarà comunque un aumento considerevole dei ricavi, non penso che aspettino un altro anno... piuttosto vendi 1/2 giocatori ma la macchina la devi mettere in moto subito.

purtroppo questo annoè stato perso causa il non acquisto di un esterno a gennaio, l'allenatore e la sconfitta politica contro la juve.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Premesso che ci credo poco, anche se sarebbe bello.

Non sono convinto nel fare campagne acquisti TUTTO INSIEME di questa portata. Abbiamo fatto disastri con 250M. Certo che c'era Mirabelli e non Leonardo. Secondo me è meglio se fai una campagna acquisti SOSTANZIOSA, SI', ma senza esagerare. Diventa difficile amalgamare i giocatori. E comunque non cominici a vincere tutto subito. POI, DOPO fai un'altra campagna acquisti a completamento, quando la squadra comincia a girare per il verso giusto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Giusto così. 

Se si vuole battagliare con i ladri è l'unico modo che si ha.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> A parte che è una balla colossale ma una società che ha a disposizione 280 mln si affida a pochettino? con tutto il rispetto per pochettino ma con quelle cifre ti puoi permettere anche guardiola allora



Ragionamento che non fa una piega.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Personalmento non ci credo minimamente , visto anche le notizie sul non riscatto in caso di non CL


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ragionamento che non fa una piega.



Eh invece le pieghe le ha eccome. Perché Guardiola prende quasi 20 milioni l'anno e pretende mercati da 300 milioni ogni anno.


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Aprile 2019)

La proprietà è ricca, se davvero vuole investire si investe con o senza Champions, tanto abbiamo capito che il Fairplay finanziario è una farsa.
Ovviamente non saranno 350 Mln, però credo che il nostro mercato non sarà molto differente tra Champions o no


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eh invece le pieghe le ha eccome. Perché Guardiola prende quasi 20 milioni l'anno e pretende mercati da 300 milioni ogni anno.



Beh Guardiola era chiaramente un'iperbole, non facciamo i puntigliosi.
Ma Pochettino, chi è? Che garanzie darebbe?
Piuttosto tutta la vita Conte, che conosce già la Serie A e a livello caratteriale è una sicurezza.


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Premesso che ci credo poco, anche se sarebbe bello.
> 
> Non sono convinto nel fare campagne acquisti TUTTO INSIEME di questa portata. Abbiamo fatto disastri con 250M. Certo che c'era Mirabelli e non Leonardo. Secondo me è meglio se fai una campagna acquisti SOSTANZIOSA, SI', ma senza esagerare. Diventa difficile amalgamare i giocatori. E comunque non cominici a vincere tutto subito. POI, DOPO fai un'altra campagna acquisti a completamento, quando la squadra comincia a girare per il verso giusto.




Ihihihi ma che davvero?
No perché secondo voi spendere 250 mln in mediocri per comprare una intera squadra, quindi 7-8 giocatori porta dei benefici a lungo andare? forse 10-13 anni fa con questa rosa saresti stato tranquillamente secondo ma ora è ben diverso, quei 350 mln li devi spendere per prenderne 5 sicuri compreso l'allenatore che deve essere di talento o già abituato a certi livelli, non c'è pezza ormai.
E per capire meglio questo discorso basterebbe vedere come con 100-120 mln spesi (noi qualche anno fa avremmo sbavato duro) nemmeno ti accorgi più di averlo fatto, polacco e brasiliano 70 mln, se ci metti il riscatto di Baka si arriva a quella cifra, ecco, fare il mercato con intenzioni serie al giorno d'oggi significa spendere 350 pippi secchi su 4-5 giocatori e non su 8 mediocri.
Questo devono capire, bisogna fare la squadra forte, competitiva, con riserve decenti o preferibilmente giovani di buon talento, quando guardo quella panchina di seghe mi vien da ridere, avvoltoi inutili, come se in Nba uno avesse intenzioni serie e poi si ritrovasse una panchina dal sesto uomo in poi di assolute seghe cosmiche che pensano a tankare, è ridicolo, giustamente si paga.
Andare in Champions sarà troppo importante, per me mancarla anche quest'anno significa fare sessioni di mercato da 100 mln neanche e non cambiare nulla (cosa che per altro stiamo già facendo), a gennaio ok, ma spendere 100 mln in una sessione estiva significa rimanere più fermi dell'anno scorso.


----------



## leviatano (7 Aprile 2019)

se realmente c'è questa cifra:

Comprare dei terzini e attaccanti esterni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> se realmente c'è questa cifra:
> 
> Comprare dei terzini e attaccanti esterni.



Bisogna rifare anche il centrocampo.
Biglia è alla canna del gas e Montolivo, Bertolacci e Mauri andranno via.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh Guardiola era chiaramente un'iperbole, non facciamo i puntigliosi.
> Ma Pochettino, chi è? Che garanzie darebbe?
> Piuttosto tutta la vita Conte, che conosce già la Serie A e a livello caratteriale è una sicurezza.



Eh puntigliosi mica tanto, qui dentro tutti pretendono Guardiola dall'oggi al domani. 

E Pochettino non va bene, e Giampaolo non va bene e Gattuso non va bene e De Zerbi non va bene e Gasperini non va bene e Sarri non va bene. Insomma mi sembrate una donna in preda a qualche crisi ormonale. 

Le garanzie a sto mondo non te le da nessuno, né conte e neanche Guardiola.


----------



## Casnop (7 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh Guardiola era chiaramente un'iperbole, non facciamo i puntigliosi.
> Ma Pochettino, chi è? Che garanzie darebbe?
> Piuttosto tutta la vita Conte, che conosce già la Serie A e a livello caratteriale è una sicurezza.


Don Antonio è un ottimo tecnico per i tornei domestici, ma ha un record scadente in Champions League, la competizione che più interessa al Milan e ad Elliott.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ihihihi ma che davvero?
> No perché secondo voi spendere 250 mln in mediocri per comprare una intera squadra, quindi 7-8 giocatori porta dei benefici a lungo andare? forse 10-13 anni fa con questa rosa saresti stato tranquillamente secondo ma ora è ben diverso, quei 350 mln li devi spendere per prenderne 5 sicuri compreso l'allenatore che deve essere di talento o già abituato a certi livelli, non c'è pezza ormai.
> E per capire meglio questo discorso basterebbe vedere come con 100-120 mln spesi (noi qualche anno fa avremmo sbavato duro) nemmeno ti accorgi più di averlo fatto, polacco e brasiliano 70 mln, se ci metti il riscatto di Baka si arriva a quella cifra, ecco, fare il mercato con intenzioni serie al giorno d'oggi significa spendere 350 pippi secchi su 4-5 giocatori e non su 8 mediocri.
> Questo devono capire, bisogna fare la squadra forte, competitiva, con riserve decenti o preferibilmente giovani di buon talento, quando guardo quella panchina di seghe mi vien da ridere, avvoltoi inutili, come se in Nba uno avesse intenzioni serie e poi si ritrovasse una panchina dal sesto uomo in poi di assolute seghe cosmiche che pensano a tankare, è ridicolo, giustamente si paga.
> Andare in Champions sarà troppo importante, per me mancarla anche quest'anno significa fare sessioni di mercato da 100 mln neanche e non cambiare nulla (cosa che per altro stiamo già facendo), a gennaio ok, ma spendere 100 mln in una sessione estiva significa rimanere più fermi dell'anno scorso.



Come al solito non hai centrato il punto del discorso.

Non ho detto che dobbiamo fare campagne acquisti al risparmio con mediocri. E dove è scritto che fare il bene della squadra significa andare a spendere montagne di soldi in una unica soluzione? La fretta è una cattiva consigliera. Prendi anzitutto un buon allenatore. Poi fai acquisti mirati e di peso. Tanto tutto insieme la squadra non la porti immediatamente al livello delle top. In seguito spendi ancora e alzi ulteriormente il livello qualitativo. Da che mondo è mondo fare le cose fatte per bene vuol dire pianificare.

Ma ovviamente passa il concetto populista dello "spendiamo alla grande, noi c'abbiamo i soldi, facciamo il c*lo a tuttih !!!"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Don Antonio è un ottimo tecnico per i tornei domestici, ma ha un record scadente in Champions League, la competizione che più interessa al Milan e ad Elliott.



Prima però ci dobbiamo entrare in Champions, andavo alle scuole medie l'ultima volta che ci siamo andati.


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come al solito non hai centrato il punto del discorso.
> 
> Non ho detto che dobbiamo fare campagne acquisti al risparmio con mediocri. E dove è scritto che fare il bene della squadra significa andare a spendere montagne di soldi in una unica soluzione? La fretta è una cattiva consigliera. Prendi anzitutto un buon allenatore. Poi fai acquisti mirati e di peso. Tanto tutto insieme la squadra non la porti immediatamente al livello delle top. In seguito spendi ancora e alzi ulteriormente il livello qualitativo. Da che mondo è mondo fare le cose fatte per bene vuol dire pianificare.
> 
> Ma ovviamente passa il concetto populista dello "spendiamo alla grande, noi c'abbiamo i soldi, facciamo il c*lo a tuttih !!!"



Eh però non te la prendere quando qualcuno ti contesta di ritornare con il solito slogan giannianano del "Mauri peggio non potrebbe fare"o altre seghe che piacciono perchè non giocano mai, ecco perché pianificare con certa gente diventa impossibile, l'unica maniera è fare tabula rasa e cacciare gli inutili, quelli non da Milan, quelli che allenatori SERI segano appena li vedono il primo giorno di raduno nel PARCHEGGIO. Ah e chissà se qualcuno mi spiegherà mai questa resistenza fatta da Gattuso quando si stava per sbolognare Bertolacci o lo stesso Calha ma quando c'è qualcuno che ha il beneficio del dubbio verso seghe INUTILI allora capisco perché siamo ancora qui a concludere un'altra stagione sesti.
La pianificazione la fai quando non diventi prigioniero di ex giocatori o giocatori che fanno panca ad Empoli, quando leggo chi vorrebbe pure dargli una chance mi vien da ridere, anzi, hanno fatto benissimo a non farli giocare nemmeno un minuto come hanno fatto malissimo a pianificare una stagione alla veloce e poi non sistemare quella situazione a gennaio complici i soliti ****oni.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (7 Aprile 2019)

Anche se fosse, temo che finché non si scardina il sistema mafioso di collusioni e schifezze varie messo in piedi da una certa squadra di torino, si arriverà sempre dietro...


----------



## leviatano (7 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bisogna rifare anche il centrocampo.
> Biglia è alla canna del gas e Montolivo, Bertolacci e Mauri andranno via.



anche quello. bisogna creare un'intelaiatura su Bakayoko.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

350 milioni?
ottimo,basta non utilizzarli come mirabelli e fassone.


----------



## sacchino (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Pesce d'aprile in ritardo.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



È bene capire che: PIU SOLDI SONO A DISPOSIZIONE DEL MERCATO E MEGLIO È !!! Sono perfettamente d'accordo con chi dice che champions o no deve essere un mercato TOP e deve essere anche ben chiaro a TUTTI che il ffp e semplicemente una pagliacciata che va semplicemente aggirata; detto questo a mio parere i giocatori da cui ripartire sono: Donnarumma- Romagnoli-Conti se recupera con Calabria riserva- Baka-Paqueta-Piatek -Kessie forse come riserva e STOP ; per il resto occorre solo la rottamazione. 
CAPITOLO ALLENATORE Conte in primis IL 
MIGLIORE disponibile sulla piazza in assoluto, forse Sarri, no assoluto a piagnina S. Inzaghi , Pochettino non so dare un giudizio


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2019)

Con una riserva di Kessie o ancora meglio con un titolare con Frank in panca
Con il riscatto di Bakayoko 
Con 2 esterni veloci a scegliere quasi a piacimento tra i vari nomi fatti (Everton, Chiesa, Bergwijn, Pepe, Saint-Maximin...) ovviamente con un destro e un mancino.

Possiamo andare avanti. Meglio pochi ma buoni. 
Se poi i soldi non sono un problema allora avanti con un centrale veloce (come Manolas) un terzino sinistro di spinta (li i nomi non sono neanche capace di farli) e almeno un altro centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eh puntigliosi mica tanto, qui dentro tutti pretendono Guardiola dall'oggi al domani.
> 
> E Pochettino non va bene, e Giampaolo non va bene e Gattuso non va bene e De Zerbi non va bene e Gasperini non va bene e Sarri non va bene. Insomma mi sembrate una donna in preda a qualche crisi ormonale.
> 
> Le garanzie a sto mondo non te le da nessuno, né conte e neanche Guardiola.



Dipende da utente e utente.
A me Gasp e De Zerbi non dispiacciono, ad esempio.
Certo un Conte è altra roba... Comunque rimarrei "in Italia" come scelta, questo era il concetto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Mirabelli con 350 milioni di budget riuscirebbe ad allestire una squadra ancora più debole di quest'anno


----------



## sunburn (7 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come al solito non hai centrato il punto del discorso.
> 
> Non ho detto che dobbiamo fare campagne acquisti al risparmio con mediocri. E dove è scritto che fare il bene della squadra significa andare a spendere montagne di soldi in una unica soluzione? La fretta è una cattiva consigliera. Prendi anzitutto un buon allenatore. Poi fai acquisti mirati e di peso. Tanto tutto insieme la squadra non la porti immediatamente al livello delle top. In seguito spendi ancora e alzi ulteriormente il livello qualitativo. Da che mondo è mondo fare le cose fatte per bene vuol dire pianificare.
> 
> Ma ovviamente passa il concetto populista dello "spendiamo alla grande, noi c'abbiamo i soldi, facciamo il c*lo a tuttih !!!"


Capisco e concordo col tuo discorso, ma se ci rifletti siamo in un momento storico in cui un giocatore discreto lo paghi minimo 20/25. Se ne prendi 4 mirati e di peso spendi una quarantina l'uno se sei bravo. Aggiungi due o tre di complemento e ci metti un attimo a superare i 250(contando anche gli stipendi). 
In ogni caso, non so se e quanto spenderemo, ma spero che finalmente dopo anni si riesca a costruire una rosa sensata seguendo un preciso progetto tecnico.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Aprile 2019)

Curioso che qui in Italia la stampa pensa che siamo poveracci, mentre all'estero pensano possiamo permetterci di uscirne 350 

Comunque in ogni caso, con questa cifra ci ricostruisci la squadra senza problemi se sai spenderla. Ma prima di elencare ciò che manca o ciò che serve bisogna capire chi sarà il nuovo coach per la prossima stagione, ben sapendo che comunque servono un centrale di difesa, una mezz'ala titolare, 2 esterni d'attacco sinistri e 2 terzini sinistri.

Milinkovic 70, Barella 45, Toloi 15, Everton 50, Saint-Maximin/Deulofeu 25, Emerson Palmieri 25, Biraghi 15 e ti restano altri soldi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Prima però ci dobbiamo entrare in Champions, andavo alle scuole medie l'ultima volta che ci siamo andati.



quante volte hai ripetuto?????


----------



## gabri65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh però non te la prendere quando qualcuno ti contesta di ritornare con il solito slogan giannianano del "Mauri peggio non potrebbe fare"o altre seghe che piacciono perchè non giocano mai, ecco perché pianificare con certa gente diventa impossibile, l'unica maniera è fare tabula rasa e cacciare gli inutili, quelli non da Milan, quelli che allenatori SERI segano appena li vedono il primo giorno di raduno nel PARCHEGGIO. Ah e chissà se qualcuno mi spiegherà mai questa resistenza fatta da Gattuso quando si stava per sbolognare Bertolacci o lo stesso Calha ma quando c'è qualcuno che ha il beneficio del dubbio verso seghe INUTILI allora capisco perché siamo ancora qui a concludere un'altra stagione sesti.
> La pianificazione la fai quando non diventi prigioniero di ex giocatori o giocatori che fanno panca ad Empoli, quando leggo chi vorrebbe pure dargli una chance mi vien da ridere, anzi, hanno fatto benissimo a non farli giocare nemmeno un minuto come hanno fatto malissimo a pianificare una stagione alla veloce e poi non sistemare quella situazione a gennaio complici i soliti ****oni.



Ma chi se la prende, siamo a farci due risate su un forum 

Lasciamo perdere il discorso di Mauri, io quel post lo avevo scritto non per tesserne le lodi, ma per rimarcare la pessima gestione giocatori che è stata perseguita al Milan. Se un giocatore ce l'hai e può servire, scarso o no, lo devi usare, invece che scomodare il ruolo ad altri quattro e fare peggio che meglio. Per il discorso della campagna acquisti, segui anche la risposta dell'amico sunburn qui sotto.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Capisco e concordo col tuo discorso, ma se ci rifletti siamo in un momento storico in cui un giocatore discreto lo paghi minimo 20/25. Se ne prendi 4 mirati e di peso spendi una quarantina l'uno se sei bravo. Aggiungi due o tre di complemento e ci metti un attimo a superare i 250(contando anche gli stipendi).
> In ogni caso, non so se e quanto spenderemo, ma spero che finalmente dopo anni si riesca a costruire una rosa sensata seguendo un preciso progetto tecnico.



Certo che sono cosciente che adesso i prezzi sono lievitati ed è facile sforare certe cifre. E tutto premesso che stiamo ragionando del nulla poiché fino a ieri, a leggere certi commenti, sembra che stiamo con "le pezze ar c*lo" a livello di cassa. Io ho voluto solo esporre una certa filosofia di gestione della quale mi sento partecipe.

Sono d'accordo con voi che sembra necessario dare una rimodernata alla rosa, però vorrei fosse fatta con oculatezza. Voglio dire, se vinco alla lotteria X milioni, non mi dò alla pazza gioia e mi compro Lamborghini e ville al mare senza criterio, solo perché viaggio in 500 e ho una casa popolare. Mi fermo un attimo, rifletto e cerco di usare il cervello piuttosto che la frenesia. Non sperpero tutto, cerco di investire compatibilmente con le mie possibilità. Poi, ovviamente, non butto via i soldi in acquisti mediocri. Se la Lamborghini mi serve davvero, allora, ok, la compro. Però se dopo la Lamborghini rimango a secco e la parcheggio nel garage della casa popolare, non ci siamo. Credo di aver detto una banalità.

Detto questo, la totalità dei commenti che si leggono sono a mio parere ilazioni, e sono sicuro che la dirigenza tutta saprà fare le cose nel miglior modo possibile, a dispetto delle nostre opinioni. Io ripongo la massima fiducia in Leonardo e Paolo, anche se alcune decisioni sembreranno impopolari.


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Aprile 2019)

ddirittura 350 mln? aumentano pure


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Aprile 2019)

Comunque facendo un po' di calcoli e volando un po' di fantasia farei na cosa del genere. 

Everton/Bergwjin/Neres 40-45
Tonali 30 
Bakayoko 35
Palmieri/Grimaldo 30
Chiesa/Pepé 70
Savic 70
Chakvetadze/Olmo/Sarabia 20
Aouar/Tielemans 45


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh Guardiola era chiaramente un'iperbole, non facciamo i puntigliosi.
> Ma Pochettino, chi è? Che garanzie darebbe?
> Piuttosto tutta la vita Conte, che conosce già la Serie A e a livello caratteriale è una sicurezza.



Sono due profili molto diversi, per cui la scelta dipende da cosa si ha in mente di fare in generale. 

Conte massimizza quello che ha ma al prezzo di stressare al massimo l'ambiente. È allenatore da tutto e subito ma per un breve periodo.
Pochettino è un manager che costruisce, per il lungo periodo, che crea un ottimo ambiente e un'organizzazione che funziona. Lavora tanto col gruppo per la crescita tecnica e tattica dei singoli. Prima di lui gli Spurs erano nulla, adesso sono uno dei club più solidi e ricchi del mondo, con un parco giocatori tra i più preziosi del mondo.
Però rispetto a Conte mi sembra meno vincente come attitudine.


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2019)

A parte tutti i discorsi sulle entrate che si possono fare la prima cosa da fare sarà sbolognare tutti quei giocatori senza margine che abbiamo, quelli o i giocatori sopravvalutati.
Chi rischia? un Musacchio al posto di un Caldara, un Suso al posto di un Castillejo e così via.
Il Milan dovrà necessariamente fare un lavoro certosino anche in uscita e dovrà fare almeno 100 mln di cessioni.
Uno come Suso dovrebbe tipo evaporare come un pezzo di carta velina lanciato dentro un vulcano in eruzione perché porterebbe una plusvalenza certa, giocatore peraltro noiosissimo e rognosissimo perché una volta capito di non poter beccare il rinnovo ha palesemente calato il rendimento (voluto o meno) quasi come se avesse cercato di imbrigliarci, il genio, conscio di non avere offerte da squadre decenti chissà, magari avremo rogne a cederlo pure sottoprezzo (cioè quello che è, un sottoprezzo del mercato).
E si dovranno cedere praticamente tutti gli acquisti di Mirabelli a parte Conti: Suso, Musacchio, Borini, Silva, i rimasugli del penultimo Giannino, Calha, Kessie e ovviamente Cutrone (a meno che non si trasformi in Kean dal giorno alla notte e smetta di essere una prima punta fasulla), ho dimenticato qualcuno? ah sì lo svizzero che comunque terrei perché non vedo un'altra alternativa vendibile alle sue spalle.
La tabula rasa deve essere totale e senza scuse, bisogna evitare che certi di questi possano arrivare ai 30 da noi perchè in quel caso lo farebbero come dei P0 qualsiasi che giustamente finiscono in maniera stracerta a scadenza.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono due profili molto diversi, per cui la scelta dipende da cosa si ha in mente di fare in generale.
> 
> Conte massimizza quello che ha ma al prezzo di stressare al massimo l'ambiente. È allenatore da tutto e subito ma per un breve periodo.
> Pochettino è un manager che costruisce, per il lungo periodo, che crea un ottimo ambiente e un'organizzazione che funziona. Lavora tanto col gruppo per la crescita tecnica e tattica dei singoli. Prima di lui gli Spurs erano nulla, adesso sono uno dei club più solidi e ricchi del mondo, con un parco giocatori tra i più preziosi del mondo.
> Però rispetto a Conte mi sembra meno vincente come attitudine.



Perfetto, assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Comunque facendo un po' di calcoli e volando un po' di fantasia farei na cosa del genere.
> 
> Everton/Bergwjin/Neres 40-45
> Tonali 30
> ...



Avanzano 5 milioni , mancia ?


----------



## 7vinte (7 Aprile 2019)

Dubito, ma se fosse:

-De Ligt 60 m;
-Baka 35 m;
-Grimaldo 35 m;
-Aouar 50 m;
-Pepè 60 m;
-Manè 75 m;
-Veretout 20 m.


Donna
Conti De Ligt Romagnoli Grimaldo
Aouar Baka 
Pepe Paquetá Manè
Piatek


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (7 Aprile 2019)

Mi sembra fantacalcio ma se fosse ci servono:

1 Centrale difensivo
1 Terzino sinistro
2 Centrocampisti
2 Esterno Alti

Barella e Chiesa i miei preferiti.

Donnarumma
Conti Romagnoli XXX XXX
Barella Paqueta XXX
Chiesa Piatek XXX

Chi mettereste nelle XXX?

Formazione Panca: 

Reina 
Calabria Zapata Musacchio Rodriguez 
Bonaventura Bakayoko Kessie
Maldini Cutrone Suso


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> ci credo tranquillamente a quella cifra, magari comprese le cessioni. sono cambiate le condizioni politiche e geopolitiche, l'italia è di nuovo il centro del mondo, fair play o non fair play. sarebbe un discorso troppo lungo... ma segnatevi questa: il mercato estivo 2018 /2019 sarà il più ricco dai tempi degli anni 80 e 90, quando l'italia dominava. spenderanno tutti. juve ovviamente, ma anche inter, roma, napoli e perfino il parma. non so il torino, la sampdoria dipende dal cambio di proprietà. fidatevi...



Puoi approfondire quando hai tempo e modo perchè mi trovo impreparato.


----------



## PM3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Con Pochettino 

Donnarumma
Conti Caldara Romagnoli Goulham 
Bakayoko Kessie
Eriksen Paquetà Everton
Piatek

Con qualche riserva come Tonali.

Solito 4231 di Pochettino che diventa 4312 con Eriksen che si abbassa e Everton che va a fare la seconda punta.


----------



## Wildbone (7 Aprile 2019)

Molto passerà dalla qualificazione in CL. Ma non tanto per i soldi che ne deriverebbero, quanto per attirare giocatori, e la CL fa una grande differenza al giorno d'oggi.
Per il resto, il nostro budget non lo sa nessuno, anche perché è chiaramente controproducente spifferarlo ai 4 venti. Potremmo però capire quali sono le intenzioni della società nel momento in cui verrà assunto il nuovo allenatore. Sono pronto a scommettere, vista la presenza di Gazidis, che ha enorme potere decisionale, che il prossimo coach avrà sicuramente allenato in Premiere League. Inoltre, metto la mano sul fuoco che si tratti di un allenatore capace di lavorare coi giovani di grande talento e di farli crescere. Ergo, mi sento di escludere Conte (perché non sa far crescere i giovani ma solo spremere al 100% i giocatori), Gasperini (perché non ha allenato in PL) e qualsiasi altro allenatore proveniente dal nostro campionato.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Con Pochettino
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Goulham
> ...


Vendi Kessie e compra Aouar e prendi Grimaldo al posto di Goulham


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Avanzano 5 milioni , mancia ?



Mancherebbe un difensore centrale


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dubito, ma se fosse:
> 
> -De Ligt 60 m;
> -Baka 35 m;
> ...



Concordo su De Ligt. Se abbiamo questo budget va preso subito.
Mane è una chimera però. Il Liverpool non lo cede nemmeno per 300 milioni.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Aprile 2019)

Sono troppo negativo per credere a qualsiasi notizia che dia un qualche tipo di speranza dopo ieri sera.


----------



## Davide L (7 Aprile 2019)

3 colpi da 80 milioni e qualche operazione intelligente e la squadra svolta.
Abbiamo una base da cui ripartire, con una difesa solida, e un attacco che può contare su Piatek, Cutrone e Paquetà.
Per questo serve migliorare il centrocampo con 2 innesti forti, 2 fuoriclasse.
Ma prima urge decidere allenatore e modulo, e tutto ciò passa dalla Champions.
P.S. Inoltre queste notizie possono essere bufale, attenzione!


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Aprile 2019)

Nemmeno la Juve li ha ahhahahaah


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2019)

Davide L ha scritto:


> 3 colpi da 80 milioni e qualche operazione intelligente e la squadra svolta.
> Abbiamo una base da cui ripartire, con una difesa solida, e un attacco che può contare su Piatek, Cutrone e Paquetà.
> Per questo serve migliorare il centrocampo con 2 innesti forti, 2 fuoriclasse.
> Ma prima urge decidere allenatore e modulo, e tutto ciò passa dalla Champions.
> P.S. Inoltre queste notizie possono essere bufale, attenzione!



Forse non ricordi ma quando sono arrivato i cinesi e sparsa la notizia che avevamo 200 mln da mettere sul mercato e i tifosi/utenti hanno iniziato a credere e scrivere di un mercato da 800 mln perché i 200 mln erano quelli che andavano a bilancio se facevamo contratti di 4 anni ad ogni giocatore acquistato


----------



## 7vinte (7 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse non ricordi ma quando sono arrivato i cinesi e sparsa la notizia che avevamo 200 mln da mettere sul mercato e i tifosi/utenti hanno iniziato a credere e scrivere di un mercato da 800 mln perché i 200 mln erano quelli che andavano a bilancio se facevamo contratti di 4 anni ad ogni giocatore acquistato



Dei cinesi si diceva tutto tranne che avessero 280 m, anzi, parlavano di 15 m!


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dei cinesi si diceva tutto tranne che avessero 280 m, anzi, parlavano di 15 m!



Ricordi male. Ma è pure vero quello che dici, in un certo periodo scrivevano che avrebbero speso solo 15 mln.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Guardiola 280 milioni bastano a malapena per i terzini.


 

con 280 milioni paghi lo stipendio a Guardiola..


----------



## kipstar (7 Aprile 2019)

c'è da dire che se ci qualifichiamo per la CL la rosa attuale andrebbe pesantemente rafforzata....imho poi QUANTO e COME saranno rispettivamente proprietà e società a pensarci....


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che se ci qualifichiamo per la CL la rosa attuale andrebbe pesantemente rafforzata....imho poi QUANTO e COME saranno rispettivamente proprietà e società a pensarci....



Beh, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dei cinesi si diceva tutto tranne che avessero 280 m, anzi, parlavano di 15 m!



Succederà allo stesso modo. A fine stagione faranno partire il disco del Milan sotto FPF, delle cessioni necessarie per fare mercato, del budget risicato...
Poi vedremo la realtà quale sarà.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Comunque facendo un po' di calcoli e volando un po' di fantasia farei na cosa del genere.
> 
> Everton/Bergwjin/Neres 40-45
> Tonali 30
> ...



Non hai messo Jovic???? ahiahiahi


----------



## sacchino (7 Aprile 2019)

Messi


----------



## Kayl (7 Aprile 2019)

Everton e Maximin al posto della spagnola sulla turca e già il nostro attacco cambia del tutto per velocità e tecnica.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Magari 
Basta che si ripara agli errori di quest'anno 
priorità assolute:
- rifare il centrocampo prendendo diciamo così
i vice Kessie e Chalanoglu/Bonaventura 
non importa se questi rimangono titolari o diventano riserve
finalmente sloggiano Mortolivo e Bertolacci..
invece su Mauri non ho nulla da dire contro
-prendere dei Veri Esterni(meglio se sono 4)
- ricambi che non ci facciano vergognare 
- 1 difensore molto rapido (zapata va via) 
- 1 terzino sinistro
non priorità:
- rimpiazzare RR con un altro terzino sinistro 

poi io venderei i vari:
Laxald-Borini-Castillejo-Suso-Reina-Strinic-Biglia
poi se il Mister non prevede un trequartista via Chalanoglu 
se no... lo terrei un altro anno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non hai messo Jovic???? ahiahiahi



Eh dipende, volendo impostare una squadra sul 4-3-3 e tenendo conto delle nostre carenze a centrocampo...Già immaginare una cosa così è da folli. 

Però facendo economia si potrebbe fare :

Tonali 30 
Bakayoko 35
Palmieri/Grimaldo 30
Savic 70
Aouar/Tielemans 45
Jovic 65
Chakvetadze/Olmo/Sarabia 20

E poi prendere solo uno tra Neres, Bergwijn,Pepé, Chiesa, Everton ecc. il solito lotto degli esterni insomma, a prescindere dal prezzo.

Anzi adesso che la guardo così è molto meglio 

Mancherebbe un difensore centrale che vedo in molti chiedono, ma sinceramente non ne vedo assolutamente la priorità a confronto delle altre zone del campo. Anche perché ci serve una riserva e non un titolare visto che i titolari saranno Romagnoli e Caldara. E poi speriamo che Tiago Djalo possa ben figurare il prossimo anno visto che in molti ne parlano bene. Poi mal che va un difensore a pochi spicci per la panca si trova, non mi allarma per nulla la situazione centrali insomma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Aprile 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che se ci qualifichiamo per la CL la rosa attuale andrebbe pesantemente rafforzata....imho poi QUANTO e COME saranno rispettivamente proprietà e società a pensarci....



Con la rosa attuale sarebbe difficilissimo anche solo passare il girone (Calabria ad esempio 15 anni fa avrebbe faticato a giocare titolare in squadre che lottavano per la promozione in Seria A, e non è un’iperbole). Poi abbiamo un fenomeno la davanti ma non basta in mezzo a tanti, troppi scappati di casa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Mirror, Il Milan, per provare a convincere Pochettino ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochettino-conferme-dallinghilterra-vt74981.html ) avrebbe pronto un super budget da 350 milioni di euro (300 mln di sterline) da investire sul calciomercato estivo. I rossoneri vorrebbe costruire una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.



Sarei davvero curioso di vedere 280 milioni messi nelle mani di Leo e Maldini invece che di Mirabelli cosa ne vien fuori..

Se ste voci sono vere preparatevi a una guerra arbitrale per non farci andare in Champions..la Juve non ci vuole competitivi e lo sappiamo


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Aprile 2019)

Eh magari Pochettino
finalmente un grande allenatore.

Comunque occhio ad abboccare a stè cose, che poi ci rimanete male.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Aprile 2019)

Non saranno 350, e comunque si fa un bel mercato solo con la champions. se non si entra, qualsiasi giocatore incluso piatek sarà venduto alla prima offerta importante.


----------



## Heaven (8 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Everton e Maximin al posto della spagnola sulla turca e già il nostro attacco cambia del tutto per velocità e tecnica.



Per me così rischiamo di essere troppo acerbi, io un top d’esperienza proverei a prenderlo. Per esempio si parlava di Bale (magari è fantascienza)

Non tutti i giovani sono come Paqueta che si adattano immediatamente, e non vorrei ritrovarmi come sempre Borini titolare


----------



## Black (8 Aprile 2019)

la cosa più bella di queste discussioni è che quando esce un ipotetico budget, si scatenano le ipotesi tipo fantacalcio, con decine di post sui potenziali acquisti e relative valutazioni 

che dire... speriamo che il budget sia questo e che Leo ci porti altri Paquetà e Piatek


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non saranno 350, e comunque si fa un bel mercato solo con la champions. se non si entra, qualsiasi giocatore incluso piatek sarà venduto alla prima offerta importante.



Siete così sicuri?
Nel mercato attuale 350 sono la base se vuoi puntellare una squadra che pensi possa avere già una bella base.
350 in un colpo solo invece di 350 in 3 anni, non ha nessun senso crescere gradualmente perchè non porta a niente se poi pensi di crescere con giocatori mediocri, tanti giocatori mediocri.
350 messi per 4 giocatori, non serve altro, almeno 100 li recuperi dalle cessioni, i giocatori forti costano, quelli che scovi un po' meno, quelli che scovi non ti danno certezze ma 4 giocatori per un valore di 350 te ne danno eccome, non scherziamo, vuol dire andare a prendere gente che solo con la presenza ti cambia l'approccio alle partite tuo e degli avversari.
Il problema è cominciare a pensare in questi termini per una buona volta, per avere squadre forti serve cacciare il grano ed essere spietati, nessuno ha mai vinto niente col veleno o con allenatori improvvisati tipo Gattuso, NESSUNO, a parte che noi con Gattuso non ci andremmo nemmeno vicini perché se uno vale lo vedi subito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non saranno 350, e comunque si fa un bel mercato solo con la champions. se non si entra, qualsiasi giocatore incluso piatek sarà venduto alla prima offerta importante.



Ma perchè fare terrorismo psicologico per nulla ?
Gazidis ha già detto che tutta la rosa è COMPATIBILE con il Fpf inclusi gli ultimi arrivati ( il problema era se fosse rimasto il ciccione con 10 milioni di stipendio ).


----------



## iceman. (8 Aprile 2019)

Fosse vero, spero non facciano come due estati fa, prendendo 10 mediocri, ne pigliassero 2-3 forti forti.
Kantè 100 milioni
Marcelo 100 milioni
De Bruyne/ Dele Alli 100 mlioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fosse vero, spero non facciano come due estati fa, prendendo 10 mediocri, ne pigliassero 2-3 forti forti.
> Kantè 100 milioni
> Marcelo 100 milioni
> De Bruyne/ Dele Alli 100 mlioni.



Kante non sarà mai messo sul mercato.

Marcelo ha la mia età e ci sono altri 200 terzini più forti . 

De Bruyne fortissimo, ma non lo venderanno mai 
Dele Alli mezzo giocatore da Totocoso. Quelli forti dentro li sono altri.


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Per me così rischiamo di essere troppo acerbi, io un top d’esperienza proverei a prenderlo. *Per esempio si parlava di Bale* (magari è fantascienza)
> 
> Non tutti i giovani sono come Paqueta che si adattano immediatamente, e non vorrei ritrovarmi come sempre Borini titolare



Sì non sarebbe stato male ma c'è un ma ENORME.
In pratica questo qui dopo 6 anni in Spagna non ha ancora imparato mezza parola di spagnolo, zero totale.
In più non è uomo spogliatoio come hanno fatto capire Marcelo e il belga in porta, se ne sbatte degli altri e si fa i fatti suoi, ridicolo, in pratica i risultati in campo non c'entrano nulla, nemmeno la partenza di Ronaldo, questo è un giocatore che da noi farebbe pure peggio e non è un profilo pensabile in uno spogliatoio con Piatek, Paquetà, Conti ecc che caratterialmente sono l'opposto proprio.


----------



## Casnop (8 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> la cosa più bella di queste discussioni è che quando esce un ipotetico budget, si scatenano le ipotesi tipo fantacalcio, con decine di post sui potenziali acquisti e relative valutazioni
> 
> che dire... speriamo che il budget sia questo e che Leo ci porti altri Paquetà e Piatek


Al cuore dei tifosi non si comanda...


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Lascio fare a voi i nomi che ne sapete di più di me.Io dico la mia strategia.
Io comprerei dalla serie A per indebolire le concorrenti.
Dato che saremo solo dei figuranti nella prossima CL,sarebbe meglio che ci garantiamo il quarto posto anche per la stagione a venire.


----------



## Casnop (8 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Everton e Maximin al posto della spagnola sulla turca e già il nostro attacco cambia del tutto per velocità e tecnica.


In attesa degli eventi, cartolina da Porto Alegre, postata stanotte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In attesa degli eventi, cartolina da Porto Alegre, postata stanotte.



Dovrei incominciare a guardare qualche partita in più e non a limitarmi solo al Milan, quando sul forum si parla di mercato vengono menzionati giocatori che non ho mai sentito in vita mia 
Purtroppo non sono un appassionato tale da guardarmi partite di altre squadre, dopo un po' mi rompo e cambio canale...


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In attesa degli eventi, cartolina da Porto Alegre, postata stanotte.



Non è tanto il gol, ma è il modo in cui calcia il pallone. Come piatek diciamo, la palla la colpisce quasi sempre bene


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In attesa degli eventi, cartolina da Porto Alegre, postata stanotte.



Alla Borini


----------



## First93 (8 Aprile 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Lascio fare a voi i nomi che ne sapete di più di me.Io dico la mia strategia.
> Io comprerei dalla serie A per indebolire le concorrenti.
> Dato che saremo solo dei figuranti nella prossima CL,sarebbe meglio che ci garantiamo il quarto posto anche per la stagione a venire.



Dipende, pescare in Italia spesso è molto costoso, guarda Milinkovic, Barella o Chiesa, il rischio di pagarli troppo è alto. È normale che Chiesa costi come Piatek e Paquetá insieme (milione più milione meno)? Per ottimizzare il budget bisogna sapersi muovere e cogliere le occasioni, cosa che nel nostro campionato non è semplice fare.

Comunque come ragionamento è giustissimo il tuo, se c'è la possibilità di indebolire le altre squadre in lotta per la CL conviene approfittarne.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fosse vero, spero non facciano come due estati fa, prendendo 10 mediocri, ne pigliassero 2-3 forti forti.
> Kantè 100 milioni
> Marcelo 100 milioni
> De Bruyne/ Dele Alli 100 mlioni.



Capisco sognare, ma codesti profili prendono troppo di ingaggio per noi.
Per codesti servono 350 milioni per i cartellini più, a occhio e croce, un centinaio di ingaggi.
Dovremo investire tanto ma ancora su profili da formare.


----------



## Casnop (8 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non è tanto il gol, ma è il modo in cui calcia il pallone. Come piatek diciamo, la palla la colpisce quasi sempre bene


Come in questo caso, semifinale del Mondiale per Club, 12 dicembre 2017, Gremio contro i messicani del Pachuca, gol decisivo al 95esimo, e via in finale contro il Real Madrid. Stessa dinamica di quello precedente, botta nel sette lontano compresa, si direbbe un marchio di fabbrica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In attesa degli eventi, cartolina da Porto Alegre, postata stanotte.



pensavo fosse proibito dettare il passaggio in profondità, soprattutto se non stai pestando la linea laterale.


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2019)

Rimaniamo con i piedi per terra...già se mi tolgono i rami secchi,prendono un vero regista, 2 forti esterni ed un allenatore capace sarei strafelice.


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Aprile 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Dipende, pescare in Italia spesso è molto costoso, guarda Milinkovic, Barella o Chiesa, il rischio di pagarli troppo è alto. È normale che Chiesa costi come Piatek e Paquetá insieme (milione più milione meno)? Per ottimizzare il budget bisogna sapersi muovere e cogliere le occasioni, cosa che nel nostro campionato non è semplice fare.
> 
> Comunque come ragionamento è giustissimo il tuo, se c'è la possibilità di indebolire le altre squadre in lotta per la CL conviene approfittarne.



Entrando più nel dettaglio io vado a comprare a Roma:Manolas Zaniolo e io un pensierino lo farei pure per Kolarov.
Pallotta se non va il Champions dovrà vendere per forza


----------

